# KUALA LUMPUR | Cecil Central Residences | 175m | 50 fl x 2 | U/C



## azey (Jan 1, 2009)

*Cecil Central Residence - 3x 50F, 1x 25F - U/C*














































Source: iproperty and Knight Frank Malaysia


----------



## azey (Jan 1, 2009)

archilover said:


> https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopmentconstruction
> 
> 40 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


..............


----------



## azey (Jan 1, 2009)

archilover said:


> https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopmentconstruction
> 
> DSC_0315 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


..........


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks Azey!


----------



## archilover (Mar 19, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopmentconstruction

https://flic.kr/p/wu2fiv


----------



## KL2mnl (Feb 25, 2015)

Any update??


----------



## KL2mnl (Feb 25, 2015)

what´s the name of the project at the former Beach Club site...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

ABANDONED


----------

